# All That Twist > Automobiles Hub >  Rolls Royce Phantom Coupé

## Endurer

The Rolls-Royce Phantom Coupé is a handmade coupe manufactured by Rolls-Royce that debuted at the 2008 Geneva International Auto Show in Geneva, Switzerland, on March 6, 2008. The platform is based on the 2003 Rolls-Royce Phantom and has styling heavily derived from the Rolls-Royce 100EX, an experimental car unveiled to celebrate the company's centennial in 2004.

*Interior*

Interior includes the finest leathers, extremely high quality wood veneer, and many more features, also there is a button to close the "coach doors".

Base Price: $400,000 
Drivetrain: Rear Wheel Drive

Curb Weight (lbs): 5776

City (MPG): 11

Hwy (MPG): 18

Horsepower: 453 @ 5350

Torque (lb-ft): 531 @ 3500

Wheelbase (in.): 130.7

Length (in.): 220.8

Width (in.): 78.2

Height (in.): 62.7

----------


## Tulip

wooo beauty!!

----------


## Shades

Roof Top is beautiful..

----------


## Magic

awesome car...especially that roof which shows starts ...thanks

----------

